# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  قرعة التصفيات المؤهلة إلى كأس أمم أفريقيا- الكاميرون 2019

## mohamed73

أوقعت قرعة كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2019 في كرة القدم المقررة في الكاميرون منتخبي تونس ومصر في مجموعة واحدة.وأجريت القرعة في الغابون قبل يومين من انطلاق النسخة الـ31 من البطولة القارية.ووقع المنتخبان العربيان في المجموعة العاشرة التي ضمت أيضًا النيجر وسوازيلاند.ويتأهل أبطال المجموعات الـ12 وأفضل ثلاثة منتخبات تحتل المركز الثاني إلى النهائيات.وتقام مباريات الدور التمهيدي بين 20 و28 أذار/مارس المقبل.أما  دور المجموعات، فتقام جولته الأولى بين 5 و13 حزيران/يونيو المقبل،  والثانية بين 19 و27 أذار/مارس 2018، والثالثة والرابعة بين 3 و11  أيلول/سبتمبر 2018، والخامسة بين 8 و16 تشرين الأول/أكتوبر 2018، والسادسة  الأخيرة بين 5 و13 تشرين الثاني/نوفمبر 2018. *فيما يلي نتائج القرعة :* *المجموعة الأولى*
 السنغال - غينيا الاستوائية - السودان - ساو تومي/مدغشقر *المجموعة الثانية*  الكاميرون – المغرب – مالاوي – جزر القمر/جزر موريس*
المجموعة الثالثة*
 مالي – الغابون – بورندي – دجيبوتي / جنوب السودان*
المجموعة الرابعة*
 الجزائر – توغو – بينين - غامبيا*
المجموعة الخامسة*  نيجيريا – جنوب أفريقيا – ليبيا - سيشيل *المجموعة السادسة*  غانا – إثيوبيا – سيراليوني – كينيا  *المجموعة السابعة*
 الكونغو الديقراطية – الكونغو – زيمبابوي - ليبيريا*
المجموعة الثامنة*  كوت ديفوار – غينيا – إفريقيا الوسطى - رواندا *المجموعة التاسعة*
بوركينا فاسو – أنغولا – بوتسوانا - موريتانيا *المجموعة العاشرة*
 تونس – مصر – النيجر - سوازيلاند *المجموعة الحادية عشرة*  زمبيا – موزمبيق – غينيا بيساو - ناميبيا*
المجموعة الثانية عشرة* الرأس الأخضر – أوغندا – تنزانيا - ليسوتو

----------

